# Attention all creative people!



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

I am having a story contest in the contest section of the forums. Just in-case anyone misses it I will post it here as well, because it is going to be *a potential* story. Everyone can enter, so follow the link below :wink:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...etition-design-characters-127591/#post1554484


----------

